# Nutritive Survival



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

This is a great site and this article by Dr. John R. Christopher is excellent info (link below):

Excerpt: "The following herbs are nutritive as well as medicinal and can be relied upon as concentrated food sources during times when fruit, vegetables, grains, nuts and seeds are not very abundant."

(Great Site)
Nutritive Herbs to Store for Survival | Herbal Legacy Articles

Be Encouraged,
Lois


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Very interesting site. Thanks!!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

You're welcome BadgeBunny. There is interesting and useful info to be gleaned there.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Good. I'll have to look into some of the books listed there as well, perhaps.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

MrS - there's an abundance of resources available through the site...and the good Dr.'s material is very reasonably priced. Really good stuff!


----------



## NavyKen (Feb 14, 2010)

Not trying to be smart but there really isn't anything new or amazing there.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

NavyKen said:


> Not trying to be smart but there really isn't anything new or amazing there.


Your right NavyKen...nothing new under the sun there, but a plethora of info for those who may be looking for this type of resource.

I'm an old gal with five grown kids and eleven grandchildren. What I didn't grow and harvest off the land (medicinal too) when I was raising mine, I generally accessed from neighboring farms or a local seventh day adventist health food store (cause they really had the best product). I'm no expert by any means but I have a wee bit of knowledge. Just saying - this resource isn't the end all, but sure could be handy for some.

What I called my herbal bible back in the day (and referenced allot) was Back to Eden by Jethro Kloss - another good resource to have on hand imho.

Be Encouraged


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

May not be new and exciting, but it is good to review and remember.

Thanks lovetogrow. :2thumb:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

vn6869 said:


> May not be new and exciting, but it is good to review and remember.
> 
> Thanks lovetogrow. :2thumb:


Your welcome vn6869 - reviewing is good, and something I seem to need to do a little more often these days :scratch


----------

